# Citizenship for a child



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, 
I have heard a few different accounts of what happens with regards to citizenship of a baby born of parents with different nationalities. I was hoping someone here has been through this process.

I'm an American citizen, living in Greece, married to a Greek citizen and our child will be eligible for citizenship of both countries when born. Is there an age at which the child must choose between Greek and American citizenship? If so, when does that take place?

Thank you very much for any information.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

No, she/he can have both. Neither of these countries asks you to have only one citizenship. Actually, there are a lot of legal issues that a person will benefit if they have the citizenship of each country. For instance, if you are transfering property in Greece to a Greek citizen the taxation is different (not sure of the rate right now) than if the person only has US citizenship. If it's a boy and you do live in Greece but he has the US citizenship as well (he wont have to serve the full term in the army.


----------



## CTSORB (Jul 28, 2010)

*Dual citizenship*



mariek said:


> Hello,
> I have heard a few different accounts of what happens with regards to citizenship of a baby born of parents with different nationalities. I was hoping someone here has been through this process.
> 
> I'm an American citizen, living in Greece, married to a Greek citizen and our child will be eligible for citizenship of both countries when born. Is there an age at which the child must choose between Greek and American citizenship? If so, when does that take place?
> ...


I think you have to go to the US embassy by age 1, I did to both my kids around 6 months old. Its a good idea to also get there Social Security number while your at it.

Have a great New Year!


----------

